# 58563,58558,58661



## cwynne1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I am new to billing these codes and I am wondering #1 can they be billed together and if so are there modifiers needed? 

Please advise


----------



## csperoni (Apr 30, 2020)

Checking CCI edits is something you can do, regardless of whether or not you are familiar with the specialty and/or codes.  The edits are available on many commercial coding products, and in a file on the CMS website:  https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd
58558 and 58563 cannot be billed together, as the work of 58558 is included in 58563.  Sometimes CCI edits are clear if you read the full descriptions of the CPT codes.


----------

